# Oberon Ordering info, IMPORTANT



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey gang I was asked to forward this to you from Don Tucker from Oberon.. they, as many of you know, are a small family company and do close for the Christmas/ Holiday season.. here is the info for ordering if you want it in time for a gift. ALSO the butterfly (which is STUNNING IN PERSON) is up as well.. just released... the website is Oberondesign.com

*****************
.... Here are those dates last day to shop with Oberon is Dec 18th we close our shop from Dec 22nd through January 14th the web site is still going to be up to shop on.

No orders leaving shop in till after we return on the 14th. Hope this is good for you we are going to have this on the web page some time this week.  
Don Tucker


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

Ooh, you guys that are on the fence....you better get those orders in! LOL

Thanks for that info! I'm so excited to get mine....should arrive next week.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

In this economy I don't know what their business was before KindleBoards.com.  If it wasn't so good, I sure hope it is merry now and they're not too overwhelmed.

Merry Christmas, Oberon!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Sandpiper

they are thrilled.. not only has it helped with Kindle covers but people are discovering their other products as well.. they have so many other things and its helped ordering all over the company


----------



## gardenclc (Nov 2, 2008)

OMG  !!! i just saw the butterfly.....my hubby has been begging me for a list of things to get me for xmas...finally i have something to give him....

now i need to decide Corners ...or velcor.....i turn mine on and off alot...is that a problem for those velcor users..and how do those of you who have the corners like it...


i have to hurry and tell him what i want...and now i need to get a decal...ohhh more decisions..


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

My sweetie is a notorious last second shopper, I may have to talk to him about buying this very soon. Thank you very much for the ordering update!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

velco is not a problem for the turn off and turn on.. I access whispernet daily.. 

remember the 18th, thursday is the last day.. to be honest I was anti velcro but I love mine in the velcro gives it a floating look... 

oh and I have the purple decal to go with the butterfly.. it has a pretty pattern I will try to find the name its gorgeous with it..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gardenclc said:


> OMG !!! i just saw the butterfly.....my hubby has been begging me for a list of things to get me for xmas...finally i have something to give him....
> 
> now i need to decide Corners ...or velcor.....i turn mine on and off alot...is that a problem for those velcor users..and how do those of you who have the corners like it...
> 
> i have to hurry and tell him what i want...and now i need to get a decal...ohhh more decisions..


I have Velcro, no problem reaching the switches for me, even though I DON'T turn on and off a lot.

Betsy


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> ... I don't know what their business was before KindleBoards.com. If it wasn't so good, I sure hope it is merry now and they're not too overwhelmed.


I have an Oberon checkbook cover that I've had for about 8 years (it still looks like new even though it rides around in my husband's back pocket a fair bit and in my purse the rest of the time). This was purchased locally (in Northern California) at a gift shop that carries quite a few Oberon products in several patterns. Yesterday I noticed on the logo inside that the company is in Santa Rosa, CA -- about 90 minutes from me. Now I have to buy one!

Glynnis


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> Santa Rosa, CA


I had the fortune of being in Santa Rosa in October.... I didn't go to Oberon..... I went to the SNOOPY MUSEUM!!!!!


----------



## gardenclc (Nov 2, 2008)

i am having a hard time to decide which decal....so i would love to know which one you chose and do you have photos


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, this gave me an excuse to bug my darling SO about ordering it, he'll order tomorrow.  Now all I have to do is quit second-guessing my choice!

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gardenclc said:


> i am having a hard time to decide which decal....so i would love to know which one you chose and do you have photos


Are you talking about the skins? There's a couple different threads--
for one, see http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,490.msg29431.html#new

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Patrizia for letting us know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

gardenclc said:


> OMG !!! i just saw the butterfly.....my hubby has been begging me for a list of things to get me for xmas...finally i have something to give him....
> 
> now i need to decide Corners ...or velcor.....i turn mine on and off alot...is that a problem for those velcor users..and how do those of you who have the corners like it...
> 
> i have to hurry and tell him what i want...and now i need to get a decal...ohhh more decisions..


I have corners and it is very easy to access the switches, both with the bungee on and off of that corner.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> I have an Oberon checkbook cover that I've had for about 8 years (it still looks like new even though it rides around in my husband's back pocket a fair bit and in my purse the rest of the time). This was purchased locally (in Northern California) at a gift shop that carries quite a few Oberon products in several patterns. Yesterday I noticed on the logo inside that the company is in Santa Rosa, CA -- about 90 minutes from me. Now I have to buy one!
> 
> Glynnis


Oooooo, can you pick up an item for me too 



Spoiler



Just joking, really!



Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I had the fortune of being in Santa Rosa in October.... I didn't go to Oberon..... I went to the SNOOPY MUSEUM!!!!!


WOW! I'm a serious Peanuts fun. How did you like your visit? And have you read the new Charles Schulz bio?










I just bookmarked your link for my next trip to California 

Marci


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

This is the one I use with the butterfly

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,15832.htm


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Marci said:


> WOW! I'm a serious Peanuts fun. How did you like your visit? And have you read the new Charles Schulz bio?


I haven't read the book.....

I loved the museum. It's not large, so it took about an hour to go through.... When I was there they had a baseball exhibit, with lots of the baseball strips, and a Beethoven exhibit with strips. It's nice to see the strips again, and to read Schulz's comments. He had a very keen insight, and was a very kind man. There are some wonderful books sitting on a coffee table there, with copies of letters written to him, and then to his family after death. Letters from Presidents and other persons of some renown.

They don't allow pictures inside the museum, but there are a few spots in the lobby and outside.... Here's me and one of my favorite fellows:


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I had the fortune of being in Santa Rosa in October.... I didn't go to Oberon..... I went to the SNOOPY MUSEUM!!!!!


*Who knew there was a Snoopy museum Learn something new everyday 



gardenclc said:



now i need to decide Corners ...or velcor.....i turn mine on and off alot...is that a problem for those velcor users..and how do those of you who have the corners like it...

Click to expand...

I have the Velcro and I just love it. Access to the switches is a snap...I don't even turn mine on and off, just put it to sleep *


----------

